
Eve V crowdfunded 2-in-1 laptops are ready to ship next month - Digiididig
https://www.slashgear.com/eve-v-crowdfunded-2-in-1-laptops-are-ready-to-ship-next-month-21482952/
======
evilevilevil
I wonder if it can really beat Surface Book?

